

Communicating Sequential Processes (1985) [pdf] - tosh
http://www.usingcsp.com/cspbook.pdf

======
tosh
For those wondering: Both Go and Clojure are modern languages that heavily use
the concepts Tony Hoare described in this book to manage concurrency and
parallelism.

Rich Hickey (Clojure): [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/core-async-
clojure](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/core-async-clojure)

Rob Pike (Go):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN_DpYBzKso](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN_DpYBzKso)

------
juliangamble
The CSP implementation in ClojureScript has been used to inspire an
implementation in JavaScript - by James Long of the Mozilla Foundation:

"Taming the Asyncronous Beast in Javascript" [http://jlongster.com/Taming-the-
Asynchronous-Beast-with-CSP-...](http://jlongster.com/Taming-the-Asynchronous-
Beast-with-CSP-in-JavaScript)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.usingcsp.com/](http://www.usingcsp.com/), which
points to this.

~~~
dsp1234
One item that is missed by linking directly is the copyright information,
which includes this:

"However, such copying, printing, or distribution may not: be carried out for
commercial gain; or - for copyright reasons - take place within India,
Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, or the Maldives; or involve any modification
to the document itself."

Which may be important as some users here are located in those areas.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Ah, the less traditional "this book is free in the United States but expensive
in India" school of publishing. Whoever owns the Indian copyright must really
resent the internet.

